# Front parking sensors and VCDS



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this post, but due to a pretty ****ty fitting USP motorsports grille, I have two front parking sensors that beep constantly. I do like the back up camera so having to turn that off just to get the beeping stop is pretty annoying. 

Is there anyway to disable the front sensors through VCDS, or another medium? Any other work around?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Return the grill and buy oem


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

The dirt bags at USP won't do a damn thing to help you out. Those grills simple don't work but they'll say you installed it wrong or send it back on your dime so they can test on their test bench; basically **** off. Worst company I've ever delt with.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

EXACTLY.

I told them I do this everyday for a living, I dont need tech support, I need a freakin grille that works! 

then they would not approve the review I left of the grille on the website. Jackasses


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the USP one.. it does cause the front sensors to beep sometimes... I have just learned to deal with it to be honest... but I also have a suggestion.. in the MMI.. you can adjust the pitch and volume of the beeping... i set it to the highest pitch, with the lowest volume.. and also set the media volume to reduce the least when putting the car in reverse. It works for the most part and since my music usually takes over the highest pitch beeping sounds.. it isn't too bad


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

I had the USP grille. After I had it installed and noticed the issue, I contacted USP and they let me return it for a full refund. They admitted that they've had issues with the grille. The inset nature of the sensors triggers the system as you mentioned.

I ended up getting one off of eBay which I like more anyway. It's full mesh. It doesn't split 2/3 of the way down. Also, the sensors sit near-to-flush. No beeping issues. 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191638691553 

And my car:









FYI, you can file down the edges of the spot in the honeycomb to remedy the issue, but that sounded like a nightmare to me.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

tateltot said:


> I had the USP grille. After I had it installed and noticed the issue, I contacted USP and they let me return it for a full refund. They admitted that they've had issues with the grille. The inset nature of the sensors triggers the system as you mentioned.



That's good to hear and the first I've heard of them giving a full refund. Unfortunately many of us were not so lucky... 

New grill looks great by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

I ordered the Emmanuele Design grill, and mistakenly chose the 'no sensor' option. After a few EXTREMELY useful tidbits from them, I administered 3 minutes of rotary-toolin and all is good. The proximal (toward center) horizontal ribs closest to the sensor protrude forward a bit farther than they should. It's pretty easy to spot, and a simple fix with the right tools.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

vvhiskey said:


> New grill looks great by the way. :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

MathildaS3 said:


> I ordered the Emmanuele Design grill, and mistakenly chose the 'no sensor' option. After a few EXTREMELY useful tidbits from them, I administered 3 minutes of rotary-toolin and all is good. The proximal (toward center) horizontal ribs closest to the sensor protrude forward a bit farther than they should. It's pretty easy to spot, and a simple fix with the right tools.


Pictures?


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Still a lil rough and needs a bit of black paint, but I'm lazy and slow. I'd forgotten that I took a bit off from each side of each sensor, so add forgetful to complete that list of flaws...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JairoFcc3 (Sep 14, 2017)

*thanks*



MathildaS3 said:


> Still a lil rough and needs a bit of black paint, but I'm lazy and slow. I'd forgotten that I took a bit off from each side of each sensor, so add forgetful to complete that list of flaws...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed mine today. the pictures really helped


----------

